# [ODMP] Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department, Nevada ~ February 1, 2006



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

A Sergeant with the Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department was killed in the line of duty on February 1, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18136*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Sergeant Henry Prendes 
*Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department
Nevada*
End of Watch: Wednesday, February 1, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 37
*Tour of Duty:* 14 years
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, February 1, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Rifle; Semi-automatic
*Suspect Info:* Shot and killed

Sergeant Henry Prendes was shot and killed after responding to a domestic violence call.

Sergeant Prendes and several officers responded to a report of a man beating a woman with a stick in the front yard, and breaking windows on vehicles and a house on Feather Duster Court. When Sergeant Prendes and other officers arrived, they found the woman, who was the suspect's girlfriend. Her mother and her brother were with her, but the suspect had gone inside the home.

Sergeant Prendes approached the door of the home, when the suspect opened fire with a semi-automatic assault rifle, striking him. Sergeant Prendes fell on the sidewalk, but officers could not reach him because the suspect continued firing with his weapon. The suspect fired about 50 rounds and kept the officers pinned behind cars and walls.

The suspect then went upstairs and fired down upon the officers. Despite the barrage of gunfire, police officers tried to rescue Sergeant Prendes. A plainclothes officer with the gang unit was armed with an assault rifle and was able to help rescue Sergeant Prendes. That officer was wounded in the leg during the rescue.

The suspect was eventually shot and killed during the exchange of gunfire.

Sergeant Prendes was taken to University Medical Center where he died from his wounds.

Sergeant Prendes had served with the Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department for 14 years.

Agency Contact Information
Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department
400 Stewart Avenue
Las Vegas, NV 89101

Phone: (702) 229-3394

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

